# Circa 1917 Ashland WI iron ore dock being torn down



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashland,_Wisconsin

Quote

The harbor of Ashland is dominated by the massive Wisconsin Central Railway (later Soo Line) ore dock, built in 1916 to load iron ore mined in the area into freighters bound for ports in the Rust Belt. The last of what were once many such docks, the concrete structure is 80 feet (24 m) high and 75 feet (23 m) wide and in 1925 the dock was extended to 1,800 feet (550 m); it was last used to ship ore in 1965. In 2007 the Wisconsin Trust for Historic Preservation named it one of the "10 most endangered historic buildings in Wisconsin", a list intended to stir preservation efforts.

The main concrete structure and trestle has slowly deteriorated since the early 1970s because of lack of maintenance and the effects of the environment. According to a structural inspection completed in 2006 and 2007 by Westbrook Associates, the ore dock has become structurally unsafe and an imminent safety hazard. On May 14, 2009, the Ashland Planning Commission granted Canadian National approval for both a site plan for the demolition and a right-of-way license for a haul route. Canadian National (CN) has hired Minnesota-based Veit & Company to manage the demolition. All material on the ore dock will be removed down to the concrete base. Demolition was originally expected to be complete by December 2010, but demolition is currently in progress.

Unquote

Real time web cam watch excavators tear down the dock:

http://www.ashlandmarina.com/kreher-park.html

Broader bay view:

http://www.nsbashland.com/bay_cam.html

Attached:

AshlandOreDock1-1917.jpg
AshlandOreDock2.jpg
AshlandOreDock3.jpg
AshlandOreDock4.jpg

Greg Hayden


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day kewl dude,sm.2end,aug,2013,04:54.re:circa 1917 Ashland w1 iron ore dock being torn down,another land mark to go.thats progress,what will they replace it all with,an interesting post ,regards ben27


----------

